# A Beautiful Winter Day In Sunny Southern California



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just for the heck of it my hubby and I headed down to Dana Point Harbor yesterday afternoon to have lunch at the Jolly Roger. It was a truly delightful day, so I took some not very good cell phone pics for those of you who are in the throes of winter.

Enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/2009Jan10/

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Gulls. Great pictures.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oohh!!! SUN!!! Looks so inviting! Beautiful view of the boats on the water and the birds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love going to Dana Point and watching the birds. There were also a lot of people there with their dogs. One dog was a puppy in training to be a guide dog .. just a totally precious little black lab mix .. unbelievably cute and friendly!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like you had a very nice day, thanks for sharing a wee-bit of it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, I"m SOOOO jealous.....we've got a cold spell coming......Friday a high of 27........that's rare here, but it does happen. I"m NOT looking forward to it AT ALL.............can I come to CA??


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> * *Just for the heck of it my hubby and I headed down to Dana Point Harbor yesterday afternoon to have lunch at the Jolly Roger. *
> 
> ** *It was a truly delightful day*, so I took some not very good cell phone pics for those of you who are in the throes of winter.
> 
> ...


* Good for you!!  That's nice you were able to just take off and enjoy the day & lunch with your hubby. 

** Chuck would have enjoyed seeing those pictures. Better yet, he would have enjoyed being there.  
He was stranded in a rest area a couple miles from where that horrible pileup happened in NH. 

Thanks for sharing the photos, Terry.

Cindy


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OH, I"m SOOOO jealous.....we've got a cold spell coming......Friday a high of 27........that's rare here, but it does happen. I"m NOT looking forward to it AT ALL.............can I come to CA??


NO!!!! Renee, you have to stay here and suffer with us easterners 
I know its gonna be Burrrrrrrish Saturday morning in Monroe out looking at birds. Thermal weather.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It is supposed to reach 85 here today. We are having a lot of high winds which increases the danger of forest fires which is a very bad thing, but it is most enjoyable outside right now.

Sorry Chuck was kind of stuck in the cold, Cindy. Come on out everybody when you get tired of your miserable winter weather!

Terry


----------

